# Uk citizen, lining in SA, working remotely and being pd in UK



## abjac1 (Aug 3, 2015)

My fiance is a UK citizen and lives with me in SA under a spousal visa. She works remotely for a UK company and gets pd in the UK. She also pays UK tax. Is there tax implications for her living in SA? She has almost been living in SA for a year.


----------



## MiaOh (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi there, though I'm really not sure I don't think she should worry about it since she isn't employed/being paid in South Africa. There's no way someone from SARS is going to come hunt her down and it doesn't sound right that she should pay tax twice (I'm sure she's paying more than enough of it in the UK!). Also, she should technically have a visa with work permission if she was to start paying tax here. I figure the longer she can go not registering with SARS, the better! (And from what I hear plenty of South Africans don't even pay tax themselves... not that I condone that ).


----------

